# Unable to reset my PC.There was a problem resetting your PC



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

So, my computer is going through an issue where it doesn’t allow me to go home screen because my PC is unable to repair. I tried resetting it and I get the message, “There was a problem resetting your PC. No changes were made.” I got that message from resetting but keeping some files, and I also tried a full factory reset, none work. I’ve tried all the youtube tutorials (most solutions revoling around the cmd prompt) that as well isn’t working.

Please help me. I need this computer for school. I’ve tried everything. Is there any secret solution for an easy fix? Thank you!


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

You can try like in this video. I recommend doing it in "safe mode" , though. You will have better results. This guy has tons of videos on the subject. Have you tried going to command prompt as "administrator" and typing sfc /scannow ??? I am just guessing you have Windows 10. No info was posted.


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> You can try like in this video. I recommend doing it in "safe mode" , though. You will have better results. This guy has tons of videos on the subject. Have you tried going to command prompt as "administrator" and typing sfc /scannow ??? I am just guessing you have Windows 10. No info was posted.


Yes, sorry about that, I do have windows 10.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Britec has tons of videos on how to reset your system. Check him out.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

If none of those options work....I recommend downloading Macrium Reflect. Making a backup of all your files and folders and re-installing windows. https://macrium-reflect.en.softonic.com/ if you have another hard drive to backup to...


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> Britec has tons of videos on how to reset your system. Check him out.


I appreciate the help! But that video doesn't help because I can't get to my desktop screen. I'm stuck on the boot menu.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

enter command prompt and type sfc \scannow


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> If none of those options work....I recommend downloading Macrium Reflect. Making a backup of all your files and folders and re-installing windows. https://macrium-reflect.en.softonic.com/ if you have another hard drive to backup to...


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

select troubleshoot. enter command prompt. type sfc /scannow


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> enter command prompt and type sfc \scannow


I typed in sfc /scannow and I got "Window Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation." After the Verification 100% complete.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

go to command prompt again. type explorer.exe


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 select "update now" if that doesn't work. go back again and select Create Windows 10 installation media "download tool now" get a usb stick pen and put Windows on it.


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> go to command prompt again. type explorer.exe


nope ;(


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

go back to command prompt again type cd.. then type explorer.exe


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> go back to command prompt again type cd.. then type explorer.exe


I'm sorry if I'm frustrating you


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

sorry. type cd.. then type iexplore.exe


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

that should get you to the internet


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

christian511 said:


> I'm sorry if I'm frustrating you


No prob


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did you get to a browser?


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> that should get you to the internet


still the same thing.. ;(


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bro.... you have to go to command prompt ....once you get there type "cd.." without the quotes.... hit enter
then type iexplore.exe


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

oh mb.. i thought you were just using the periods as a continuation sorry


Paul23 said:


> Bro.... you have to go to command prompt ....once you get there type "cd.." without the quotes.... hit enter
> then type iexplore.exe


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

no prob. did you get to a browser?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

once you get to a brower type this link into the browser ....https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 follow my directions above


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul23 said:


> go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 select "update now" if that doesn't work. go back again and select Create Windows 10 installation media "download tool now" get a usb stick pen and put Windows on it.


 Do this in order


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> once you get to a brower type this link into the browser ....https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 follow my directions above


nope man, nothing seems to be working  i get the same "iexplore.exe is not recognized.."


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

ok. go to command prompt. type "C:" (enter) then "dir"(enter) see if windows is on that drive. if it's not type "D:" (enter) then "dir" (enter) see if you can find it there. keep hitting every letter in the alphabet in order until you see windows on that drive. "dir" is short for "directory" once you find windows you need to type "iexplore.exe"


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

it should either be on C: or D: usually if you only have one drive


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> ok. go to command prompt. type "C:" (enter) then "dir"(enter) see if windows is on that drive. if it's not type "D:" (enter) then "dir" (enter) see if you can find it there. keep hitting every letter in the alphabet in order until you see windows on that drive. "dir" is short for "directory" once you find windows you need to type "iexplore.exe"


this correct?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

ok. Windows is on D: drive. type D: (enter) then " iexplore.exe"


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> ok. Windows is on D: drive. type D: (enter) then " iexplore.exe"


nope..


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well. looks like your going to have to re-install. Go to another friends computer and download it with "media creation tool" to a flash drive and re-install. I think you have corrupt dll files. It happened to me before.


----------



## christian511 (Feb 19, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> Well. looks like your going to have to re-install. Go to another friends computer and download it with "media creation tool" to a flash drive and re-install. I think you have corrupt dll files. It happened to me before.


I have a laptop, maybe I can use that


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry I was not able to help you on it. Here is the video you need to watch and do exactly like he says... 


Paul23 said:


> You can try like in this video. I recommend doing it in "safe mode" , though. You will have better results. This guy has tons of videos on the subject. Have you tried going to command prompt as "administrator" and typing sfc /scannow ??? I am just guessing you have Windows 10. No info was posted.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

the USB pen drive needs to be at least 4 gb .......8 is better, though.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

From now on get into the habit of creating "restore" points and backing up your data with Macrium Reflect. You can make a "clone" of your C: drive and if it fails ...just disconnect the old one, hook the new cloned one up, and you're back in business.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Windows 10 does not have "system restore" on by default. You have to do it yourself.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Try the below method if you havent already or i have missed the post.

1.In the Boot Menu, Select Troubleshoot --> Advanced options --> Command prompt.
2.Next, select the administrator account.
3.Now provide the credentials for the admin account you opted in the previous step.
4. Finally, in the Command Prompt window, type the following commands and press Enter key after each:

_cd %windir%\system32\config 
ren system system.001 
ren software software.001 _

You can now close the Command Prompt window, which takes you to Windows Recovery Environment screen. Select Continue option to get into your operating system


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

snuffleufflegus said:


> Try the below method if you havent already or i have missed the post.
> 
> 1.Go to Settings-->Update & Security-->Recovery-->Advanced startup, click Restart now.
> 2.In the new window, Select Troubleshoot --> Advanced options --> Command prompt.
> ...


He is unable to get to the desktop. I would have tried multiple things if he would have been able. That's why I kept trying iexplore.exe


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

christian511 said:


> I appreciate the help! But that video doesn't help because I can't get to my desktop screen. I'm stuck on the boot menu.


 He said it here.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Paul23 said:


> He said it here.


Then he should proceed to step #2 to the boot menu to see if he can get to the desktop.
I will edit the post.

This is just a last ditch effort to see if they can make it to the desktop.If you do make it to the desktop,reboot and it should be fine.If not,i know of no other alternatives.


----------

